# We wish you a Merry Christmas .....



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

_www.icq.com/img/friendship/static/card_7944_rs.swf_

_*Don't forget to click on a Deer ......*_


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Not sure what was supposed to happen Keith. I clicked the link and it offered me a choice to send it (it did not open) by various methods to others. As a test I sent it to myself by email, but it still did not open. 

Sent it by my iPad, but I am not tech minded so it is probably my fault.

Anyway, merry Christmas and keep posting the Aires videos in 2017.

Davy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The old 'uns are the best:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I usually go there at this time of year, click em all have a chuckle then get back to the real world.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

TeamRienza said:


> Not sure what was supposed to happen Keith. I clicked the link and it offered me a choice to send it (it did not open) by various methods to others. As a test I sent it to myself by email, but it still did not open.
> Sent it by my iPad, but I am not tech minded so it is probably my fault.
> Anyway, merry Christmas and keep posting the Aires videos in 2017.
> 
> Davy


Davy, put the arrow on the nose of a reindeer, a little pointing finger appears, click the mouse, do this to every reindeer and they will entertain you :grin2:
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nowt happened here

Unable to open it onthe iPad 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

You need an app to open a .swf file which you probably don;t have on the iPad.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So cute! Thanks Keith. You too!


----------

